# Look 555



## Look guy (Nov 27, 2008)

I am selling my 15lb. full dura ace 2005 look 555 for $1400 on seattle craigslist. It is like new with sprint 350's. Is this too cheap? should I up the price? or is it about right?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I have seen advertised _new_ , end-of-year 2008 , Ultegra-equipped, Look 555s for around $2000 (don't recall wheels).

If yours is truly "like new" or excellent, then 1400 might be OK. 

Suggest to scan Ebay and Craigs List for what similar bikes have sold for, and go from there.

It's a sure bet that Craig's List buyers will nearly always ask for a lower price, no matter what -- so plan & price accordingly.


----------

